# Enlightenment unter Slackware



## obmib (29. Mai 2004)

Hallo, 

ich habe mir Enlightenment heruntergeladen und installiert. Leider kommt wenn ich es starten möchte dieser Fehler: enlightenment: error while loading shared libraries: libImlib2.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

Schön und gut, aber ich habe diese Dateien bis heute nicht im Internet gefunden. Es scheint wohl ein Standartfehler bei Slackware zu sein.
Eterm lief nebenbei wegen dem gleichen Fehler auch nicht.

Ich benutze Slackware 9.1

Schönen Gruß
obmib


----------

